# Bobby wants to be loved



## Purrrrfect (Sep 10, 2008)

Bobby is a black quite large semi long haired nuetured male.
Who likes his food and a fuss. He also has mad moments of playing.
his age is unknown but he loves people and doesnt mind dogs.
and he gets on with other cats. 
He has never shown any aggression towards
his house mates he just tries to snuggle them all the time lol
he arrived with half his fur missing but that is now growing back
he reminds me of an over sized egyptian figure.
If you can offer Bobby the love he needs then 
please send an email to [email protected]
and someone will get back to you.


----------



## jasper100 (Mar 12, 2009)

He is beautiful he really is . Hope you find a home for him soon.


----------



## kelly-joy (Oct 14, 2008)

Aww what a cutie.hope he finds his purrfect home soon


----------



## Asadora (Mar 13, 2009)

He is very beautiful! So 'mysterious' looking
Is he an indoor cat, or a house cat that likes to go outdoors as well?

I hope he finds a good home!


----------

